# 2014 RS81 Wheels



## Gharp23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Any idea when these will be available for purchase? 

Shimano Announces 2014 Road & Comfort Components ? 1,100 Gram Tubulars, No Disc Brakes Yet

Shimano show off 1,100g carbon tubular wheelset, plus the successor to the popular RS80 | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Depends where you live...over here in europe they are already on sale.


----------



## Gharp23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you know any legitimate sites over there that have them for sale? I've looked at a few but can't vouch for them.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I've ordered a lot from bike24.com but I'm right next to Germany where they are located so I don't have any experience with them shipping over seas. You'll most likely have to pay import duties.


----------



## kikonameko (Jun 18, 2013)

Wiggle already has them..


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Ordered the RS81 C35 for $546 from ProBikeKit


----------



## kikonameko (Jun 18, 2013)

darwinosx said:


> Ordered the RS81 C35 for $546 from ProBikeKit


Got the rs81 c24 nice wheels but now im thinking if i made a mistake and should go get the c35. 

Also contemplating on the DA c24. What does everyone think of that? Are better hubs really worth its weight im gold? *so to speak


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

kikonameko said:


> Got the rs81 c24 nice wheels but now im thinking if i made a mistake and should go get the c35.
> Also contemplating on the DA c24. What does everyone think of that? Are better hubs really worth its weight im gold? *so to speak


From what I've read the C35 rims are the same as the rims on the Dura Ace version with a lower spec hub but the hub is still better than Ultegra. Thats what I gather from reading a lot of different things but I'm not positive about that.
I went with the C 35 because I'm a big guy and according to reviews and Shimano's blurbs the 35 is better for bigger more powerful riders.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

kikonameko said:


> Got the rs81 c24 nice wheels but now im thinking if i made a mistake and should go get the c35.
> 
> Also contemplating on the DA c24. What does everyone think of that? Are better hubs really worth its weight im gold? *so to speak


You make a decision yet? 

I'm looking at the rs81 c24 but wondering if I should go 35 or even DA. 

I'm 6 feet tall and about 155 pounds. Riding a caad10 with rs10. 

I like the fact the rs81s are around $500 canadian on most UK sites. I would spend more if the 35s or DA are worth it but arnt the 35s heavier?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Shimano advertises the RS81 35 as being better for more powerful or heavier riders. 
I have no experience with either wheel but have been doing some reading, *sounds like* the c24 is if you are more concerned about weight and the 35 if your more concerned about stiffness and strength. 
I've been looking at the Ultegra 11 speed versions which don't seem to be available in the US but the Brit sites all seem to show them at the same price. Like ProBikeKit. 
I was almost ready to pull the trigger on the 35's and in fact had to cancel my order since I decided to get some Hed C2's built up instead.




sheepherder said:


> You make a decision yet?
> 
> I'm looking at the rs81 c24 but wondering if I should go 35 or even DA.
> 
> ...


----------



## lindsaywollin (Dec 26, 2013)

Now I'm tossing up between the C50 RS81's and the C35's or possible just splashing the cash and getting some DA C35's


----------



## kikonameko (Jun 18, 2013)

sheepherder said:


> You make a decision yet?
> 
> I'm looking at the rs81 c24 but wondering if I should go 35 or even DA.
> 
> ...


Ive decided to still go with the c24s but i think ill do dura ace instead. Ill try to sell my rs81 c24 to my buddy here and get the dura ace. Nicer hubs and all. Like they mentioned above if your a heavier rider go c35 simply bec its more stiffer. Ive read alot about these wheels and doubt if the c35 really have real world aero benefits. Plus there is that weight penalty.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

So would the DA c24 be a better wheel then the rs81 c35 or 50. Roughly around the same price.


----------



## kikonameko (Jun 18, 2013)

sheepherder said:


> So would the DA c24 be a better wheel then the rs81 c35 or 50. Roughly around the same price.


hmm not too sure about that in my neck of the woods the DA c24 is still quite more expensive than the rs81 c35. the DA c24 would definitely be the lighter wheel. Team Sky uses the DA c24 as their pure climbing wheel. if you want some aero advantage go rs81 c35 then. Im actually not sure how significant a performance boost the DA hub have over the RS81 hub.. if some one here has had a comparison maybe they can chime in.


----------

